# orangish pink clump



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

okay
so with some difficulty i've managed to take a pic of the the orange / 
pink clump on my female crowntail siamese fighter...i took it from the 
back


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Still hard to see, so hard to say what it could be. Is she eating? Swimming ok? Whats the water params?


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

yes, the water is clean i did a water change yesterday..she still eats, very active, and flaring at the other female siamese fighters. i found out that its called prolapsed anus which apparently is caused by a few things, over feeding being one of them and it should fix itself apparently. i went back to the petshop and most of the female siamese fighters are suffering from the same thing and some are a lot worse than mine


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah well thats never a good thing. I am sure it will fix itself, and glad you found out the issue. Never heard of it myself.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

truth to be told, i absolutely love these siamese fighters but i hate the condition they are in. she has healed dramatically since i got her but the rest of them need to be treated as well..i've fed the one blue siamese fighter female a cooked pea without the skin, two of them shared the pea actually. to basically and hopefully speed up the digestion and to get rid of any possible constipation with a little bit of epsom salt to drain fluids from the bloated belly


----------

